# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  درخواست کمک برای ساخت یک ربات خیلی خیلی ساده

## CrazyMember2

سلام دوستان
من میخوام یک ربات بنویسم در ویژوال بیسیک 6 که توی تلگرام یه کانالی هست میخوام این رباط ب محض این که این کانال پستی گذاشت که داخل پستش کلمه ی "CODE:" نوشته شده بود هر چی جلوی "Code : " نوشته شده رو کپی کنه توی کلیپبورد همین. خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید خیلی مهمه

----------


## samiasoft

درود

کتابخانه های کار با تلگرام در سایت ناگت وجود داره...شما برید سمت وی بی دات نت یا سی شارپ تا بتونید استفاده کنید.

در وی بی 6 با این کتابخانه نمیشه کار کرد. در یه صورت میشه کار کرد که از api وب تلگرام استفاده کنید که اونم منبع اموزشی براش وجود نداره و باید خودتون از سایت تلگرام پیدا کنید

----------


## CrazyMember2

من با وی بی دات نت هم کار میکنم میشه بهم بگید دقیقا باید چیکار کنم لطفا

----------

